
Ask HN: How do you stay organized at work? - pantsme
I am struggling with staying organized and keeping all of my tasks and todos in order at work.  This has been a nagging issue for me and I&#x27;m looking for any advice that others have.  We use Jira for issue&#x2F;project tracking, but there&#x27;s always those little side items that I constantly lose track of.  I&#x27;ve tried to use Outlook Tasks, Slack reminders, postit notes, a notebook I carry everywhere, and countless other things but I either stop using them or just forget.  Any tips are extremely welcome!
======
jerruh72
I use Trello and created a Kanban type board. I have to do lists for different
projects, in progress (which I try to minimize), and done. Simple and
effective.

------
ddavis
I use Org-mode for everything. It's truly an amazing piece of software. You
mentioned using Jira for work, well there's an elisp package for using Jira
with Org-mode! ([https://github.com/ahungry/org-
jira](https://github.com/ahungry/org-jira))

------
tomklein
I use Asana/Jira for team organization and for everything personal, I use
Focus Matrix (iOS App). It’s based on the Eisenhower Matrix which is really
helping me a lot.

